# Document Management Samba



## Daniel Wittberger (28. März 2006)

Hi

Ich suche ein Browserbasiertes Tool welches mir bestimmte Ordner auf meinem Fileserver indexiert und diesen Index dann in einem Webinterface zu Verfügung stellt. Ich habe schon diverse Systeme ausprobiert aber noch keines gefunden welches mit meiner Bestehenden Filestruktur arbeitet und diese dann mit Suchfunktion im Brwoser ausgibt. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp. 

Danke im Voraus. 
Grüsse
Witti


----------

